
Show HN: Global Speed, a web extension to set default speed for video and audio - polywock
https://github.com/polywock/globalSpeed
======
polywock
There are similar extensions out there, but Global Speed has the best
compatibility.

\- Support for _Shadow DOMs_. Many streaming sites like AppleTV+ are starting
to use them.

\- Support for _unconnected media elements_. This means support for Spotify,
Amazon Music, NPR, and many other music and podcast streaming sites.

\- Apply filters (grayscale, contrast, invert, brightness, mirrorX, etc) on
select elements (videos by default), or even the entire page. This is a
secondary feature, and as long as it's off, has no performance impact.

\- - - Could be used to color correct videos. I recently watched
TeamFourStar's announcement of DBZA ending. The video was very dim, and it was
perfect use case for this feature.

\- - - You could also use a cool trick to simulate dark theme. Invert the
entire page and double invert videos. That way the video get reverted back to
their original color, while the UI remains dark. There's a default hotkey that
triggers it ("KeyE").

\- Hotkey Editor with optional shortcuts for speeding up/down, seeking,
adjusting volume, set/go to marker, looping between two points, toggle filter
(grayscale, invert, sepia, etc), and more. The media hotkeys are also
compatible with Picture-In-Picture mode.

\- Very performant, only runs on visible tabs.

The permission required is broad. So, if you're security conscious, you could
build it yourself.

On the Firefox page you might notice the very low rating. That's a long story.
In short, I called out an extension developer for hijacking Amazon links and
he retaliated by creating fake reviews.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/chrome_extensions/comments/fcs5tl/p...](https://www.reddit.com/r/chrome_extensions/comments/fcs5tl/psa_speedup_is_hijacking_amazon_links/)

~~~
rasengan
It’s an amazing extension and allows one to extend their life - by spending
less time on slow videos.

Thank you sir for this great contribution to society!

~~~
polywock
I will take the praise, but there are dozens of speed control extensions.

